# New test booter/pro hormone



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

We have a new test booster/ph coming soon, it'll be the closest thing you can get to what Mass Plex was. I don't know how long it'll be allowed of course so make the most of your Musclechat discount and stock up gentlemen.

We'll tell you the name of it just before we release it.


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Sounds cool mate, is it superdrol based?


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Probably a daft question but will it be ok for tested athletes? Obviously mass plex isn't/wasn't.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

It is superdrol based and at this time I'm not sure about tested athletes, I'll let you all know more about that before its release.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

No doubt this is going to need PCT like plex.... ?

Can you divulge what are the active ingredients?

When is the proposed release?


----------



## Prezzy (Feb 3, 2010)

If you take this would you need to take anything else with it ?

I know nothing about this sort of stuff !!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I don't believe PCT is needed for these things if you're folowing the instructions, I've done really short heavy steroid courses in the past and didn't need PCT so i question if it'll be needed after a month on Mass Plex. Also the demand for such things is not universal, it'll vary from person to person.

I cannot divulge the ingredients at this time, they'll be released just before it's release which should be June.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thats an extremely honest answer from someone who could be flogging a pct supp too...


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Well Cal, I've never sold someone something they don't need or I don't believe in. Half the BS some companies come out with to sell more products is nonsense in my opinion.

Extreme set out to be a straight down the line company and we still are now, we've never made gimmick products or jumped on bandwagons following the herd. We're years behind our rivals with a test booster but we believe this will work well so its time to release it.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

has mass plex been discontinued then? if so shame was good product.

so extream what price we looking at?


----------



## Prezzy (Feb 3, 2010)

If you dont need anything else with this product I think I will give it a go when it is released as it sounds as if it will work & I have trust in Extreme Nutrition & have a friend who speaks very highly of Extreme & Extreme Nutrition so am all for testing it out.

Well done Extreme for this product can't wait until it is released.

Cheers


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Mass Plex has been banned.

I can't say how much they'll be until they are finished, labelled and in this country. We don't know how much shipping, customs and manufacturing will costs will be just yet and on top of that the instability of the Pound on the international market could effect the price too.

Sorry.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Extreme said:


> I don't believe PCT is needed for these things if you're folowing the instructions, I've done really short heavy steroid courses in the past and didn't need PCT so i question if it'll be needed after a month on Mass Plex. Also the demand for such things is not universal, it'll vary from person to person.
> 
> I cannot divulge the ingredients at this time, they'll be released just before it's release which should be June.


Fair enough on ingredients.

Not sure on the no PCT with these pro-hormones, if your left with supple nipples or changes in behaviour; I think it's worth a look in.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

gutted had great results off mass plex.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

guvnor i think extremes got something thats just gone thru a diff loophole...


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

cal u no why mas plex got banned when other prohormone are still on market? on corse of m1t at moment but always on look out something the edge in the gym. by way abs looking good in picture m8 sure mine look something like that under this fat suit.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol ta bud...

i dunno much else about pro steroids...(i`m guessing its a loophole thingy)

i`m sorta naturalish(read log lol its easier)

i think its youre choice with pct tho..

if you think you need pct for a short oral cycle then you do it if ya dont you dont...

again when the dude selling you a PS type product isnt trying to get you to buy a pct too..it says a lot about his integrity.


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

True but when it comes to PCT for the sake of £30 I would rather be safe, plus the fact that you can still make further gains whilst doing it.

PCT or the PH is not whats expensive; it's the food etc you need whilst on a cycle, if you are spending so much money on food then why would you not want to spend that little bit extra to ensure you keep your gains and recover quickly at the end of it?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> True but when it comes to PCT for the sake of £30 I would rather be safe, plus the fact that you can still make further gains whilst doing it.


yup couldnt agree more,altho i think if you had a gyno prob you`d disagree as to the effectiveness of current OTC PCT


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

PCT - Do you go to the doctors for this? Post cycle treatment?


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

no mate - do a search on the forums youll find plenty info


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

I am lucky in that I can go to my chemist and order whatever I like PCT wise :clap2: but depending on price I will go to the guy's I get my stuff off because they are cheaper sometimes...


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Well, raw materials for this product are ordered, production should commence in the next week or 2, we have to wait for it to be shipped into the country then it'll be good to go, I expect it to go on sale at the Bodypower Expo.


----------



## warren1987 (Jul 10, 2011)

Is it true what I hear that Mass Plex has been banned I still see it on supplement websites and can't find anything on google


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

so why was mass plex banned?

i havent heard of any of the others that have?

these days as the legal loopholes get close will supps companies hypothetically be able to keep tweaking the chemical structure and re branding?

there was a long gap after PH`s were banned and PS`s came out, could that happen again?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Mass Plex has been banned if people actually read this thread from the start!

Anabolic Designs are a British company (as is Extreme Nutrition) and we must adhere to different laws to American companies, all the pro hormones you'll find on sale are of American or Canadian origin because a UK company would get stuffed for producing them.


----------



## evolution (Jul 18, 2009)

so could you run this stuff just after a cycle??


----------



## Strong_billong (Mar 25, 2010)

Will it be a bp extreme?


----------



## Strong_billong (Mar 25, 2010)

Any news. Is it appearing at bodypower? Also any comparison to plex is a big claim.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

LeeB said:


> no mate - do a search on the forums youll find plenty info


ahhhhh i hate that response... or do research...

not everyone is clued up like you or me lee!

To answer the question.... a GP wont prescribe you a drug which is used in breast cancer, so you have to find the drug via black market routes!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Billong I don't know what you mean whan you say "Will it be a bp extreme?".

I can't say if it'll be at the Expo or not because I don't know yet, it's not looking likely tho I'm afraid.

Also, if I didn't think it would be close to Mass Plex, I wouldn't have said it.


----------



## Strong_billong (Mar 25, 2010)

Just my poor english. Bp been bodypower an extreme been you lol.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Ahhh, you meant will it be at bodypower.

Unlikely I'm afraid, I'd love to showcase it there but it's not going to get here in time now.


----------



## Strong_billong (Mar 25, 2010)

Gutted was hoping to maybe grab some more info on it an maybe pick a bottle or two up for the future!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i suspect your research on other prosteroids/pro hormones will suffice.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm sure once it's ready it will be available on the extreme site for

next day delivery and the chance to get yourself some mc

discount as well


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

Any news on this as yet Extreme?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

They're in transit from the USA just now, on arrival there needs to be a label designed and a few trial bottles sent out before we let it loose on the world.


----------



## Fitz13 (Jul 14, 2011)

So is it nearly ready to be let loose on the World yet? Just wondering if you had any idea what PCT you'd recommend for it or any info on length of cycle etc.

Cheers


----------



## td3 (Jan 3, 2007)

if your susceptible to Gyno like i am, then any superdrol based product needs PCT. ive used prohormones for years. Tomixfen is a waste of time it only delays the sides, soon as u come off u get them again.

Id suggest a dose of HCG after any prohorome cycle. that will sort your sex drive out and any impotence problems u may get from using them. aswell as delayed Gyno symptons once u come off.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

TD3, Hcg is likely to increase or even cause gyno.

If you only take tamoxifen when you stop your prohormones or gear then it's no wonder it doesn't help you because the damage is done when you're using the products.

Everyone goes on about PCT, not everyone will need it and those who do may need it for some products that other people don't need it for. Your body's succeptability to gyno will depend upon how your body reacts to the compounds you put in it and as we all know everyone is different.

For anyone who is interested we plan to release this product on 1st August, final tests are underway now. The feedback is wicked.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Doug,

How are you testing the product?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

We are now at the stage where actual athletes are testing it for results and any potential problems like stomach upset or allergies.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Testing on athletes eh? Anyone we know


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

University based studies?

What aspects are you measuring in terms of improvement?

Is it IOC safe?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I doubt it's going to be IOC testing safe and like every other supplement company in the UK University testing is not a financially viable option.

As far as I'm aware we're the only ones who've done a university study on one of our products (Build & Recover) and after that experience I doubt I'll ever try anything similar again.

Improvements in strength, size and body composition are all being monitored. Initial feedback is nuts, one world champion powerlifter added 2 reps to his heavy set after 4 days of use and complained of having a hardon for almost 2 days!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Much increases in acne?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

They've not been using them long enough to tell but even if they don't have any acne means nothing bcos they may not be succeptable to acne.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I await for the ingredient release, rather intrigued to say the least!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

"IOC safe" actually means, a product that works, its got bugger all to do with safety.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Very interested in the release of this. I'll happily run a tester log here with pics etc... seeing as I've done quite a few PH's in days gone bye.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

TheCrazyCal said:


> "IOC safe" actually means, a product that works, its got bugger all to do with safety.


Quite rightly put Cal


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

i'll give it a go make sure to pm me when it comes out but i'll be watching out for it


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

extreme i work for a university.. stick some in the post ill get a few of them librarians on it and see if they grow!!

on a serious note if its anything like extremes other products it will work well and do what it is supposed to! If theres one thing i like about the extreme range of supplements its the fact that there are no gimmicks in there.. just serious nutritional supplements that have a benefit to those using them!

if its as good as extreme thinks - get some quick!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

OK guys, we've been running a few tests by trusted athletes and feedback is good.

It doesn't look like I'm going to be able to advertise these or they'll get banned immediately so I'm going to promote them purely thru the forums.

The RRP is £59.95 (same as Mass Plex was), there are 60 in a jar and you take 2 a day. Who would be interested if I was to do a special price on these for Musclechat members only?

I'm going to see about stopping the public seeing the prohormones and steroids forums without being logged in so it will be just for members.

Either express your interest here or PM me and if I get enough response it'll happen.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ive just pm you Extreme


----------



## Gaz2405 (Jun 18, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

PM sent, Thanks


----------



## wakeytom (Feb 14, 2010)

I would be interested in giving them a try


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Interested


----------



## Fitz13 (Jul 14, 2011)

PM'd you extreme


----------



## Prezzy (Feb 3, 2010)

I would be interested as well Extreme.


----------



## rainy (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm interested Extreme, can you send me info?

Been looking for something since Mass Plex was discontinued and been told via word of mouth something was being released soon by extreme.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

They'll be on sale next month guys, we're just waiting on the labels.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/performance-enhancement-anabolic-steroids/30583-double-trouble-extremes-t-bullets-sublingual-testosterone-cycle.html


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

Sounds good! count me in!!


----------

